# SB9A Tail stock question?



## pjf134 (Nov 8, 2011)

While I was going over my lathe, as I do once in awhile checking for loose bolts ect., I tried to move the screws on the tail stock as you would for cutting a taper and noticed that it did not move anything side to side. I do not use it that way but just wanted to do it for some reason. As anyone had that trouble as they may have not been used at all and maybe just stuck from not being used. The screws move, but nothing else does. I assume there is some sort of plate that the screws push one way and the other, just don't remember when I had it apart in the spring for painting. Anything that could be stuck to look out for would help before I tear into it again. I would most likely never use it for cutting tapers, but just want it to work.
  Paul


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Nov 8, 2011)

If the lock nut isn't tight they are just stuck.

I had to tap mine with a dead blow hammer lightly to separate them when I got my SB9.

I'd pull the screws, remove the tailstock completely and then give the base a little tap.  Should come right apart.

Cleaned all the old sticky oil out and moves smooth as silk now.


----------



## pjf134 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for the advice. I plan on taking the tailstock off to see what the problem is when I get some time. I did take out the screws and checked them and they were good and clean from when I did a lathe rebuilt in Feb. when I got it. I did check to make sure it was at center back then, but did not adjust it then or I would have found the problem before now. I hate it when something does not work right as it should, but might not use that feature at all in the future, but knowing it will work when I do puts my mine at ease.
  Paul


----------



## AR1911 (Nov 11, 2011)

Please don't take offense, but in the time it took you to type your inquiry (and us to answer) you could have had it apart and checked it out. 
That's what you will have to do anyway, because we are just guessing


----------



## pjf134 (Nov 11, 2011)

AR1911,
   I was not in the shop when I posted and was just asking for some guidance before I started. I did take the tail stock off today and it took a lot of hammering to get it to move. When I had it apart in Feb. when I did the rebuilt of the lathe I did clean everything up good before paint, but when I painted I did have the bottom on the tail stock when I painted and that was what was sticking, I seen the paint over the joint and realized that was the problem, the inside was still clean except for the paint on the mating pieces that found it's way in. It is working good now. Just thought I would start a post so you guys would have something to do since there was hardly any new post at that time.
  Paul  :shrugs:


----------

